# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاحد 13 سبتمبر 2015 (اخبار و عناونين الصحف الرياضية)

## طارق حامد

*بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم 


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*عليه أفضل الصلاة و أتم التسليم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*صحيفة الزعيم:

** مريخ السودان في مواجهة الغربان والوالي يعلن الطوارئ
** قائد المسيرة : تخطي مازيمبي يحتاج لجهود جبارة وسنهيئ كل اسباب الانتصار لفريق الكرة
** تأجيل لقاء المريخ وهلال الابيض للغد
** الاحمر يعود للتدريبات
الازرق في مواجهة اتحاد الجزائر
** الفريق طارق : المريخ يخيف اعدائه ومرحبا بمازيمبي
** اتحاد الكرة يتجه للتحقيق مع عوض طه لتجاوزاته في شكوي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*صحيفة الصدي:

غارزيتو يرحب بمواجهة مازيمبي ويفكر في معسكر افريقي (المصدر : مدونات الحديبة نيوز)
** الهلال يتأهل ويضرب موعدا مع اتحاد العاصمة
** أولمبينا ينازل بوركينا فاسو عصر اليوم
** نهائي دوري الابطال بين الردكاسل وملعب مازيمبي في لوممباشي
** امير كمال : مازيمبي هو من يجب ان يخشي المريخ
** المريخ يعود للتدريبات اليوم ويختبر تشكيلة هلال التبلدي
** نبيل الكوكي : تأهلنا الي نصف النهائي بجدارة والمرحلة المقبلة حساباتها مختلفة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*“صحيفة الزاوية”
** الزعيم يتطلع للاطاحة )ببطل ثالث( .. غارزيتو : الكنغوليين يخشون المريخ .. وفريقي اقوي من مازيمبي
** الوالي : تركيزنا علي دوري الابطال .. والمدرب حر في اختيار اللاعبين محليا وافريقيا
** مدرب المريخ يناشد اتحاد الكرة بتأجيل مباراة الاهلي شندي
** الكاف يصف بكري المدينة بالنجم الاول
** الهلال يصطدم باتحاد العاصمة
** الاولمبي يواجة بوركينا عصرا
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*Good Work
                        	*

----------


## عمراحمد

*هذا انسب يوم لاعﻻم المريخ ليرد لهم بضاعتهم
لكن لم تورد اي جريدة مريخيه شبه عن انو الهلال اشتري المباراة
فوالله لو كان دا المريخ الذي اتاءهل بهذه الطريقه لراءيتم العجب العجاب من جرايدهم 
اﻻن تيقنة ان اعﻻم المريخ يخاف من مصادمة اﻻعﻻم اﻻزرق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا جزيلا حبيبنا شيخ طارق على الابداعات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


مريخ السودان في مواجهة الغربان والتأليف يعلن الطوارئ
قائد المسيرة : تخطي مازيمبي يحتاج لجهود جبارة وسنهئ كل أسباب الانتصار لفريق الكرة
تاجيل لقاء المريخ وهلال الابيض للغد .. الاحمر يعود للتدريبات والازرق في مواجهة اتحاد الجزائر
الإعلام مطالب بتحقيق الاستقرار للفريقين .. الوالي : اعلنا حالة الطوارىء وسنهيئ أفضل الأجواء لفريق الكرة
بعد اكتساح مازيمبي للتطوان .. مريخ السودان في مواجهة الغربان
المريخ يعود للتدريبات اليوم
تاجيل مواجهة هلال الابيض في الكاس
في حواره مع (الزعيم) .. ليبري : كسرت (برج نحسي) واستعدت شخصيتي المفقودة
قال ان الجماهير لاتحتاج الى مناشدة .. الفريق طارق : المريخ يخيف اعدائه ومرحبا بمازيمبي
لتجاوزاته في شكوى المريخ .. اتحاد الكرة يتجه للتحقيق مع عوض طه
الازرق يواجه الاتحاد .. سموحه والهلال حبايب
بعد مهزلة الاجتماع الاخير .. مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا يفضح نفسه والمريخ يتجه لتقديم شكوى ضده


*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*التجاهل احسن منو مافى يا عمر احمد
وحسنا فعل اعلام المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


غارزيتو يرحب بمواجهة مازيمبي ويفكر في معسكر أفريقي
الهلال يتأهل ويضرب موعدا مع اتحاد العاصمة .. واولمبينا ينازل بوركينا فاسو عصر اليوم
نهائي دوري الأبطال بين الرد كاسل وملعب مازيمبي في لوبومباشي
المريخ يعود للتدريبات اليوم ويختبر تشكيلة هلال التبلدي
غارزيتو يرحب بمواجهة الغربان ويفكر في معسكر افريقي
أمير كمال : مازيمبي هو من يجب أن يخشى المريخ
أسامة الشاذلي : اوكراه سيعود للتدريبات اليوم وضفر يرتاح ثلاثة ايام
مازيمبي يكتسح المغرب الأسواني بخماسية ويتأهل لمواجهة المريخ
نهائي دوري ابطال افريقيا بين الرد كاسل ملعب مازيمبي في لوبومباشي
اولمبينا يواجه بوركينا فاسو عصر اليوم
الهلال يتعادل مع سموحة ويضرب موعدا مع الاتحاد
نبيل الكوكي : تاهلنا الى نصف النهائي بجدارة والمرحلة المقبلة حساباتها مختلفة
ثلاث مواجهات ساخنة في الدوري التاهيلي
حوار مثير بين المدير الفني واللاعبين قبل مواجهة الغربان .. غارزيتو : تمنيت مازيمبي على راس مجموعتنا وسعيد بمواجهته في نصف النهائي .. اعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن الغربان ونحتاج لبرنامج خاص من اجل التاهل
نجوم المريخ يرحبون بمواجهة الغربان .. راجي : تفوقنا على من هو اقوى من مازيمبي ولانخشى مواجهة اي منافس
امير كمال : الكنغولي يجب ان يخشى مواجهتنا لاننا تخصصنا في اسقاط الكبار
المعز محجوب : من انهى عقدة شمال افريقيا وزلزل عرش كبارها لايخشى مازيمبي
عمر بخيت : خبرنا الغربان جيدا وغارزيتو سيضع التكتيك المناسب للتفوق عليهم
جوكر الفرقة الحمراء يطمئن الجماهير .. ضفر : حاولت اكمال المباراة رغم الاصابة لكن عانيت من مشاكل كبيرة في التنفس .. عندما تم نقلي بالاسعاف كنت بين الموت والحياة وقرار عودتي بيد الطبيب .. غيابي غير مؤثر على الفرقة الحمراء ومرحبا بالغربان .. ابتعدنا عن صدارة الممتاز لكن لم ولن نتنازل عن اللقب .. الاصابات تفشت وسط اللاعبين بصورة مزعجة لكن البدائل جاهزة
الهلال والمريخ يستضيفان الاتحاد ومازيمبي ثالث ورابع ايام العيد
تاجيل مباراة المريخ وهلال الابيض الى الغد
حمد السيد مضوي يدلي بالمثير : حظ مازيمبي العاثر وضعه في مواجهة من لايرحم .. اخذنا بثارنا من الفريق الاقوى في البطولة وحافظنا على اسطورة القلعة الحمراء
مولانا هارون يهنئ العملاقين بالوصول لنصف النهائي
ثلاث مباريات في الدوري التاهيلي اليوم .. الاهلي يستقبل الامير بعطبرة .. والنهضة والشرطة وجها لوجه بالقضارف .. النيل يستضيف الشمالية الدامر بشندي .. ومريخ نيالا يخضع للراحة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين شيخ طارق وكسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية


الزعيم يتطلع للاطاحة ببطل ثالث .. غارزيتو : الكنغوليين يخشون المريخ .. وفريقي اقوي من مازيمبي
الوالي : تركيزنا علي دوري الابطال .. والمدرب حر في اختيار اللاعبين محليا وافريقيا
مدرب المريخ يناشد اتحاد الكرة تأجيل مباراة الاهلي شندي .. والكاف يصف بكري المدينة بالنجم الاول
الهلال يصطدم باتحاد العاصمة .. والكوكي يجهز فريقه لنصف النهائي بمباريات الممتاز
الوالي يدعو جماهير المريخ لدعم الجهاز الفني
مدرب المريخ يتحدى فريقه السابق
المريخ يختتم اعداده لهلال الابيض مساء اليوم
ابو جريشة يشيد بالجماهير والاداء امام اتحاد العاصمة
الاحمر يواجه الغربان .. والازرق امام سوسطارة
ديديه : لااستطيع ان اوفي جماهير المريخ حقها
الزاوية تكشف موقف الاصابات في المريخ
الجهاز الفني للمريخ يطالب بتاجيل مباراة اهلي شندي
الكاف : المريخ افسد سجل اتحاد العاصمة
الكوكي : الهلال استحق التاهل ولانفكر في معسكر خارجي
الشغيل : لم نخطط لتحاشي المريخ
هل انتهى موسم الباشا وبلة مع المريخ
بالارقام .. افضل اندية دور المجموعات يواجه الاسوا في صدام اتحاد العاصمة والهلال
مدرب سموحة : لعبنا بدون دوافع وتفكيري في لقاء الزمالك طغى على اهتمامي بمباراة الهلال ar: 
الاولمبي يواجة بوركينا عصرا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*
*امير عوض*
*تأهل بصحبة مازمبي*

ﻓﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻓﻨﺎﺕ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺤﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻘﺤﺔ..
ﺭﺑﻄﻚ ﻛﻠﻮ ﻣﻤﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺍﺗﺮﺧﻰ..
ﻗﺪﻣﻚ ﺣﺎﺷﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺩﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻐﻠﻂ ﻣﺎ ﺭﺣﺔ..
ﻓﺮﻋﻚ ﻣﻨﻮ ﻳﻌﺴﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻮﺏ ﺍﺗﻠﺤﻰ..
*بعد "لأي" و تطويل و "طلوع روح" تمكن ممثل السودان "الثاني" من الصعود لدور الأربعة "الكبار" برفقة "بطل" مجموعته "مازمبي" الكنغولي..
*بتعادله بالأمس مع "طيش المجموعة" بهدف لكل منهما.. بعد أن كان "الطيش" متقدما طيلة الشوط الأول تمكن "وصيف" المجموعة الأولي من إدراك التعادل عبر لاعب "المريخ" السابق نصر الدين الشغيل..
*و علي نفس هذه المجموعة "الضعيفة جدا" فاز مازمبي الكنغولي بخمسة أهداف نظيفة علي خصيمه المغرب التطواني، ليضمن بذلك صدارة "أضعف" مجموعة لدوري المجموعتين منذ إنشاء هذه البطولة..
*ضعف و "هوان" فرق هذه المجموعة كان واضحا من تباين نتيجة كل فرقها بلا إستثناء و تقارب مستوياتها بحيث لا تجد فروقات تذكر بين البطل و المتذيل.. و كان مؤشر تبادل النتائج السلبية لأنديتها دليل آخر علي "هوان" و وهن كل الفرق الصاعدة منها..
*بنهاية الجولة الأخيرة فقط وضحت "الصورة" بالنسبة لفريقي الإتحاد الجزائري و الزعيم السوداني عن هوية خصيميهم المقبلين.. و بذلك سيلتقي ممثل السودان "الثاني" فريق الإتحاد الجزائري "المتصدر و القوي جدا" و في اللقاء الآخر سيقع "مازمبي" ضحية المارد الأحمر الوهاج..
*بتعادله بالأمس تجنب "خمس" الشعب السوداني حالة "الرعب" التي كانت ستنتابهم جراء تصدرهم "لا سمح الله" مما يعني وقوعهم أمام قطار الأحمر المنطلق نحو محطة التتويج بقوة..
*خرج ممثلنا "الثاني" من بطشة غضبتنا.. ليرميه حظه العاثر أمام "بارجة" الإتحاد الرهيبة.. ليصبح حاله.. كالمستجير من الرمضاء بالنار!!
*كل القراءات "المنطقية" و حسابات كرة القدم العلمية تشير إلي "مغادرة" مازمبي و "صاحبه" من هذا الدور.. ليبرهنا أن مجموعة "الحمام" لا مكان لها في نهائي "الأبطال" و لعلنا نشهد إعادة لقاء "الأقوياء" المريخ و الإتحاد في النهائي "كلاكيت" تاني مره..
*نتمني أن لا نشهد "فضائح" بهزائم ثقيلة في دور الأربعة للفريق الذي صعد في "صحبة" بطل أضعف مجموعات الأبطال أمام الإتي المفترس.. و ننتظر نتائج تليق بهيبة "دور الأربعة" تحديدا..
*أما نادي "مازمبي" فالزعيم السوداني و حامي حمي السودان في المحافل الدولية.. فكفيل بإزاحته عن الطريق و الترقي خطوة للأمام نحو المواجهة الأهم في تأريخ أندية السودان و التي لا يشرفها سوي المريخ العظيم..
*حباب مازمبي.. جهز أمتعة المغادرة منذ الآن.
*نبضات أخيرة*
*كما يفعل "السحرة" يصنع الخبير غارزيتو في أفريقيا.. فقد قال ذات ليلة "لا فض فوه" بأنه سيهزم "الترجي" و يتخطاه.. و قد كان..
*بعدها "ظهرت" الكماشة الجزائرية التي لم تهز شعرة في رأس "السير المعتق خبرة" ليطلق تصريحه الأبرز بالتأهل عبر جثث الثلاثي الجزائري.. و قد كان..
*و فجر الرجل قنبلة من العيار "الثقيل" بأنه لا يهاب وفاق سطيف "البطل السابق" و سيعبر علي رماد رفاته و جعل الكل مذهولا مما حدث و كان..
*لينقل "العالمي" غرزة تصريحاته "القاتلة" لأرض الشهداء بأنه يريد ضمان الصعود بضرب العلمه في "الودية الأولي" ليفعل "الساحر" الإعجاز و الإنجاز بتحويل خسارة الثنائية في الشوط الأول لثلاثية فجعت قلوب البعض "رعبا" و رهبة.. ليكون ما قال الرجل..
*و يأتي "قائد" كتيبة الفرسان بتصريحات عدت عند من لا يعرفونه "بالخطل" عندما قرر تأديب "الإتي" و كسر شوكته "العصية" في "الودية الثانية" ليصنع الرجل ما عد بالأمس الأول ضربا من ضروب الخيال..
*ليأتي تصريحه "لقناة النيل الأزرق" بتمني ملاقاة مازمبي.. بردا و سلاما علي "وصيف مازمبي" و تأكيدا للصفوة بأن غارزيتو يعلم ما يقول و لا يطلق القول علي عواهنه..
*يا غارزيتو.. جاك ما تمني.. تهني..
*نقترح لمن طلب "قبل صعوده" فحص المنشطات.. أن يضمن في طلبه ذلك فحص "السحر" لهذا المدرب المهيب الجناح الخطير التصريحات..
*تعادل "ممجوج" و ممسوخ بلا طعم أو رائحة ضمن للسودان مقعدين في نصف النهائي.. و مبروك للسودان الذي لن يشرفه في الختام الا فريق تعود علي تشريفه كل مرة..
*شتان بين صعود بأرقام قياسية "أدارت الرؤوس" و بين فرقة صعدت "بالتيلة و مراق الروح" و بتعادل مع حصالة المجموعة!!
*كل المرشحين و المحللين و الخبراء يتوقعون "سقوط" فرق المجموعة الأولي أمام سطوة الكبار حقا و فعلا..
*صعود "مازمبي" و رفيقه.. تحصيل حاصل و إكمال عدد لدور الأربعة.. لنشهد بعد هذه "المطاولات" التي لا فائدة منها غير جلب "الفضائح" نهائيا خالصا و مكررا بين الزعيم السوداني و الإتحاد الجزائري!!
الراجل صحيح بكون صدوق في قولو..
و الفارس الهمام ما بنجمع من زولو..
الزرع إن صحيح ميزت ليو في فصولو..
يوم الحوجه بينتج و بسعدك محصولو..
*نبضة أخيرة*
*تأهلنا سلفا ففاحت رائحة المطار الذكية.. و تأهل البعض وسط روائح تزكم النفوس!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
بكري بن الجهم

وسؤال كبير وعريض وملح يدور في افئدة الناس وعلي السنتهم
ما الذي غير بكري المدينة من اروش وكهربتو زايدة الي رزين وهداف
الاجابة تقودنا الي ضرب الامثال ولم نجد افضل من مثال قصة الشاعر علي بن الجهم
كان علي بن الجهم شاعراً فصيحاً .. لكنه كان أعرابياً جلفاً لا يعرف من الحياة إلا ما يراه في الصحراء ..
وكان المتوكل خليفة متمكناً .. يُغدى عليه ويراح بما يشتهي ..
دخل علي بن الجهم بغداد يوماً فقيل له : إن من مدح الخليفة حظي عنده ولقي منه الأعطيات ..
فاستبشر علي ويمم جهة قصر الخلافة ..
دخل على المتوكل .. فرأى الشعراء ينشدون ويربحون ..
والمتوكل هو المتوكل .. سطوة وهيبة وجبروت ..
فانطلق مادحاً الخليفة بقصيدة مطلعها :
يا أيها الخليفة ..
أنت كالكلب في حفاظك للود .. وكالتيس في قراع الخطوب
أنت كالدلو لا عدمتك دلواً .. من كبار الدلاْ كثير الذنوب
ومضى يضرب للخليفة الأمثلة بالتيس والعنز والبئر والتراب ..
فثار الخليفة .. وانتفض الحراس .. واستل السياف سيفه .. وفرش النطع .. وتجهز للقتل ..
فأدرك الخليفة أن علي بن الجهم قد غلبت عليه طبيعته .. فأراد أن يغيرها ..
فأمر به فأسكنوه في قصر منيف .. تغدو عليه
أجمل الجواري وتروح يما يلذ ويطيب ..

ذاق علي بن الجهم النعمة .. واتكأ على الأرائك .. وجالس أرق الشعراء .. وأغزل الأدباء ..
ومكث على هذا الحال سبعة أشهر ..
ثم جلس الخليفة مجلس سمر ليلة .. فتذكر علي بن الجهم .. فسأل عنه ، فدعوه له .. فلما مثل بين يديه .. قال : أنشدني يا علي بن الجهم ..

فانطلق منشداً قصيدة مطلعها :
عيون المها بين الرصافة والجسر .. جلبن الهوى من حيث أدري ولا أدري
أعدن لي الشوق القديم ولم أكن .. سلوت ولكن زدن جمراً على جمر
ومضى يحرك المشاعر بأرق الكلمات .. ثم شرع يصف الخليفة بالشمس والنجم والسيف
* .. كل جزائري كان يتمني رؤية استاد المريخ من قبل حتي لاقوا ابزرد فاذاق كل فرقهم في استاد امدرمان الهزيمة ..عنتر في امدرمان ليس الجزائري فقط ان المريخ
*وامس الاول كان نصرا فوق شبع فالمريخ كان شبعانا يوم العلمة ومع ذلك اكل..والمريخ امس كان يخاف ان يدخل اصبعه في فمه من التخمة فكتفي بهدف..ولولا ان ديديه كان يحتاج لهذا الهدف لما ادخله
*سقط ضفر من الاعياء فاتهموه بالمنشطات في ترجمة ل(اذا ساءت فعال المرء ساءت ظنونه)… اعجب لرجل يسقط من التعب فيقولون انه بالع منشطات فكيف ان كان مثل لاعب الهلال …الذي جري في مباراة جري الوحوش ووجدوه الصباح يلعب مع اولاد الحلة ثم…بات يومين في المستشفي
*الباص الذي لعبه بكري المدينة لديديه قالوا ان الجلاكسي نوت 10 سيجعله باص ويرد
*ده باص كاتب اديل كده
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
الله عليك يا ضفر … الله عليك

* لو سأل سائل عن سر هذه العظمة التي تكتسي المريخ وتضفي عليه هالة من الجمال..
* وعن سر تفوقه على جميع الأندية السودانية واحتكاره للمعجزات والأرقام القياسية والكؤوس الجوية..
* وعن سر الحب الكبير الذي يخصه به الصفوة الأخيار في دولة السودان العظمى .. فإن الإجابة واضحة لا تحتاج إلى (درس عصر)..
* وهي تتمثل باختصار شديد في عينة النجوم الذين تعاقبوا عليه منذ نشأته وحتى اليوم..
* نجوم موهوبون مهرة… يغيرون على شعاره كما ينبغي… ويسترخصون من أجله حتى الروح…
* وهنا لا ننكر أن هذه العينة من النجوم كانت قد غابت عن ساحة المريخ في بعض السنوات الأخيرة.. لذا كان حضوره علي منصات التتويج الخارجية والمحلية أقل من المعهود..
* ساقني لهذه المقدمة الموقف العظيم النبيل للاعب المريخ ضفر في مباراة أمس الأول أمام الاتحاد الجزائري..
* إذ أنه رغم أن هذه المباراة كانت أشبه بالودية ونتيجتها لا تؤثر على ترتيب فريقنا في المجموعة، إلا أنه قاتل بكل بسالة.. وتحرك في كل الجبهات، وتحامل على إصابته إلى درجة أن يخدع طبيب الفريق بأن إصابته ليست كبيرة، حتى لا يطلب من غارزيتو تبديله.. وظل يقاتل ويقاتل متحاملا عليها إلى أن وقع في أرض المعركة مغشيا عليه قبل خمس دقائق من نهاية المباراة ، ليُحمل إلى المستشفى ويتم علاجه هناك….
* ويقيني أن هذه هي الصفات التي عهدناها في نجوم المريخ منذ أن عرفنا المريخ ..
* والتي قامت على اكتافها كل أمجادنا ومفاخرنا المحفوظة في سفر التاريخ..
* تسلم اخى ضفر … تسلم..
* وبإذن الله تقودنا هذه الروح إلى تحقيق مجد جديد في هذا العام والأعوام القادمة..
* وهذه الإشادة بهذا اللاعب لا تعني أن بقية النجوم كانوا متقاعسين أو افتقدوا الغيرة على الشعار في هذه المباراة..
* لا والله… فلقد كانوا جميعا بذات الروح والقوة.. ولكن ضفر زاد عليهم بأن تكتم على إصابته، ولم يفكر في نفسه وما قد يترتب على هذا التكتم من خطورة على حياته، بقدر ما فكر في فريقه..
* وأحسب لو أن المريخ أحرز الهدف الثاني في أي لحظة من لحظات المباراة، كان يمكن أن يفكر في طلب الاستبدال، ولكن أن يكون المريخ فائزاً بهدف يتيم قابل للتعادل في أي لحظة، فهذا ما اضطره لأن يتحامل على الإصابة ويضغط عليها حتى قرب النهاية..
* أيضا قد يسأل سائل لماذا يختلف المريخ الأفريقي عن المريخ المحلي ، ويكسب أعتى وأقوى فرق القارة في البطولة السمراء من جهة، ويخسر ويتعادل مع فرق أقل منه بكثير في البطولة المحلية ..
* الإجابة سهلة جداً جداً..
* الاتحاد الذي يدير البطولة الأفريقية ليس الاتحاد السوداني، والتحكيم الذي يدير المباريات الأفريقية ليس التحكيم السوداني، لذا يكسب المريخ هناك ويخسر هنا..
* مباراة الأمل في عطبرة لو احتسب التحكيم السوداني الظالم ضربة الجزاء التي ارتكبت مع سيلا في بداية المباراة لما خسرنا النتيجة وفقدنا النقاط الثلاث..
* مباراة هلال الجبال في كادوقلي لو احتسب التحكيم السوداني الظالم هدف عبده جابر لما انتهت المباراة بالتعادل وخسرنا نقطتين..
* مباراة هلال الأبيض لو احتسب التحكيم السوداني الظالم الخطأ الذي ارتكبه عنكبه مع على جعفر لما أحرز فريد هدفه الظالم للهلال، ولما خسرنا النتيجة..
* إذاً المريخ هو هو المريخ في البطولتين الأفريقية والمحلية.. ولكن الاختلاف في النتائج يكمن فقط في التحكيم الذي يدير مبارياته في المنافستين..

آخر السطور

* رغم أن الإعلام الهلالي لم يتكرم على فريقنا حتى ولو بسطر واحد يهنئه فيه بالصعود إلى المربع الذهبي .. وأنه بالعكس سعى إلى تبخيس هذا الصعود بأشكال عدة ، إلا أننا ح نكون أحسن منه ونهنيء الهلال بالصعود إلى المربع الذهبي أمس بعد تعادله 1/1 مع سموحه المصري…
* ولعلمه هذه التهنئة ليست له ، فهو لا يستحقها، إنما هي لأحبابنا واقاربنا ومعارفنا واصدقائنا الهلالاب الكثر..
* لن نقول إن مهمة المريخ في المربع الذهبي أصبحت صعبة بعد أن تأكدت ملاقاته لمازيمبي الذي اكتسح خصمه المغربي بخماسية مؤلمة.. إنما واجبنا يحتم علينا أن نلفت نظر مجلس إدارته إلى ضرورة أن يفتح اعينه جيداً قبل أن تحاك هزيمته من خلف الكواليس على نحو ما حدث في كثير من التجارب السابقة.. خاصة وأن فريق مازيمبي من أشهر الفرق في عمليات البيع والشراء في الادوار الختامية للبطولات..
* ألا هل بلغت …. اللهم فاشهد..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
قدر الأبطال مواجهة الأبطال..!!

منذ ان انطلق قطار الفرقة الحمراء في سكة البطولة الأفريقية كتب عليه
تجاوز محطات عديدة وصعبة حتي الوصول لمحطة دور الأربعة من البطولة
القارية التي باتت قريبة من الفرقة المريخية بعد ان قدم الفريق مستويات
متميزة جعلته فرس رهان الأميرة السمراء من اغلب المتابعين وخبراء اللعبة
الذين ظلت تلهج السنتهم بالثناء علي مريخ السودان الذي اجبر كل من شاهده
علي عدم تجاوزه من حسبة الفوز بالبطولة القارية، فالمريخ بما قدمه حتي
أخر جولة امام اتحاد العاصمة كان كافياً ليؤكد به علي انه رقم صعب يصعب
تجاوزه ويصعب كذلك مقارعته علي ملعبه وحتي خارج ملعبه.
*نهاية دور المجموعتين حملت معها معركة ستكون حامية الوطيس بين بطلين هما
المريخ ومازيمبي الكنغولي الذي ظل خلال الخمس سنوات الأخيرة واحد من أميز
فرق القارة السمراء فمازيمبي فريق بطل ويملك ثقافة التواجد في النهائيات،
لكن بقدر مايملك الغربان من تميز فالمريخ يظل هذا العام واحد من اشرس
المنافسين علي لقب البطولة القارية وبرهن هذه الشراسة خلال مسيرته
الحافلة هذا العام بعد ان جندل عتاة القارة الترجي والوفاق وبأذن الله
سيكون الغربان علي موعد مع جندلة مريخية في أم المعارك بالرد كاسل.
*قدر الأبطال مواجهة الأبطال والمريخ هذا العام يسعي لشرف نيل البطولة
القارية لهذا سيكون عليه إلحاق غربان لوممباشي بمن سبقوه من خصوم نالو
المعلوم وخرجو يجرجرون اذيال الخيبة من ملعب النار والإنتصار الذي ظل
الداخل اليه مفقود والخارج منه مولود.
*من قبل كتب علي المريخ مواجهة الترجي في دور ال16 وكان لقاء عملاق باب
سويقة يمثل المحك الأكبر للفرقة المريخية التي لم تتوجس من مواجهة الترجي
بل كتبت عليه تقبل هزيمة ساخنة ليتدحرج بعدها لبطولة الكونفيدرالية، وبعد
صعود الفرقة الحمراء للمجموعات وقعت في فك كماشة جزائرية ضمت ثلاث أندية
بينهم حامل لقب البطولة القارية، لكن سطوة الفرقة المريخية فرضت علي
الكماشة الجزائرية الذوبان السريع بعد ان تمت جندلة العلمة وتجريد سطيف
وضرب التيحة في الملعب الصعب.
*مواجهة مازيمبي عادلة فمن يسعي للمجد والظفر بالألقاب عليه ان يكون في
الموعد لضرب جميع خصومه وهذا ماسننتظره من الفرقة المريخية التي لن تقنع
هذا العام إلا بصعود منصة التتويج والظفر بالكأس القارية التي ظل يقدم
فتية المريخ مهرها بإنتظام منذ إنطلاقة البطولة القارية هذا العام.
*نرحب بمواجهة الكبار لاننا كبار وعلي مازيمبي ان يدرك جيداً ان المريخ
سيكون في الموعد علي ملعبه وبين جماهيريه التي سننتظر منها أكبر حشد لسحق
غربان لوممباشي في أم المعارك التي ستحمل الزعيم للنهائي القاري بأذن
الله.
وهج اخير:-
*لكل مرحلة من البطولة متغيرات لكن الثابت عندي ان الفرقة المريخية ستوقع
غربان كاتومبي في المصيدة.
*المباراة القادمة ستحتاج لبذل مجهودات مضاعفة من جميع الشرائح المريخية
ونخص الإعلام والجمهور بالإشارة لان هذا الثنائي سيكون له دور حاسم في
عملية إسقاط الغربان من أعلي سموات القلعة الحمراء.
*حوبة الجمهور والإعلام يجب ان تكون كبيرة ولاننسي الجانب الإداري الذي
يقع عليه دور ترتيب الأوضاع بصورة متميزة وسنترك الشأن الفني لمن تمني
مواجهة مازيمبي في هذا الدور.
*غارزيتو ظل يتمني مواجهة فريقه السابق وهاهي الفرصة متاحة امامه وامام
لاعيبيه ليؤكدو علي انهم أبطال وعلي قدر تطلعات واماني شعب المريخ.
*لايعنينا انتصار مازيمبي بخماسية علي التطواني وسنترك سجله الحافل
بالألقاب جانباً فداخل الملعب الأحمر لا مجال لإستذكار التاريخ ولايوجد
ادني فرصة لمنح الغربان إمكانية الفرار من مصيدة غارزيتو ولاعيبيه.
*المريخ ظل هذا الموسم مهاب بشدة وسيكون فرض الهيبة علي مازيمبي حاضر
بقوة في ال24 سبتمبر القادم.
*من هزم الترجي وجرد الوفاق وجندل السوسطارة بإمكانه إلحاق علقة ساخنة
باي منافس حتي وان كان بقيمة مازيمبي.
*إحترام الخصوم يتمثل في العمل بعنفوان علي قهرهم ومازيمبي فريق محترم
لكن لن يحميه ذلك من نيل المعلوم بأقدام لاعبي المريخ.
*من يسعي لنيل البطولات لايعرف الحواجز ولايوقفه مطب ولايتقهقر عند
المنعطفات الخطرة وهذا عين ماسيفعله المريخ بغربان الكنغو الذين يمثلون
العقبة قبل الأخيرة لمعانقة المجد والذهب.
*التواجد في النهائي يمر عبر بوابة كديابا الموعودة بالغذو من قبل إخوة بكري وكوفي.
*نبارك للهلال تأهله وستكون الفرصة متاحة امامه لتأكيد ضعف الأندية التي
واجهها المريخ كما ظل يروج إعلامه لذلك.
*ملاقاة التيحة فرصة سانحة يا أهلة للعبور للنهائي يلا ورونا همتكم.
*لن نقلل من حجم مازيمبي كما جرت العادة من إعلام الهلال الذي ظل يقلل
دوماً من حجم منافسي المريخ والان لديهم فرصة سانحة لتأكيد ما خطو
بيراعهم.
*مازيمبي مريخ مواجهة كبار والصاعد منها سيتوج بلا ادني شك بلقب البطولة.
*اعتذر عن عدم تمكني من العودة لتحليل لقاء التيحة في مساحة اليوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفحوصات تؤكد سلامة ضفر..غارزيتو فاجأ المعز بالدكة ...ديديه يسجل للمرة الأولى

كتب:محمد عوض
عاد بكري المدينة للمشاركة مجددا بعد أن خضع لبرنامج تأهيلي من الإصابة وفاجأ الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ الجميع بالدفع ببكري المدينة في لقاء اول أمس بعد أن كان اللاعب خارج التوقعات للمشاركة في لقاء إتحاد العاصمة إلا أن الجهاز الفني إعتمد على اللاعب أساسيا في لقاء اول أمس لتجهيزه لمباريات الفريق المقبلة على مستوى كأس السودان والدوري الممتاز ونصف نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا

غارزيتو يفاجئ المعز بالدكة

كان المعز محجوب مرشحا للمشاركة أساسيا في لقاء المريخ أمام الإتحاد أول أمس في الجولة الأخيرة لمباريات فرق المجموعة الثانية لدوري أبطال إفريقيا لكن المدير الفني غارزيتو فاجأ المعز بالبقاء على دكة البدلاء ومشاركة جمال سالم أساسيا في المواجهة بعد أن كان المعز مرشحا للقاء على إعتبار ان المريخ ضمن التأهل إلى الدور نصف النهائي من المسابقة

ديديه يسجل للمرة الأولى

شهد لقاء اول أمس تسجيل الإيفواري ديديه لهدفه الإفريقي الأول مع المريخ وهز اللاعب شباك إتحاد العاصمة في الدقيقة "14" من بداية اللقاء مستفيدا من تمريرة بكري المدينة داخل منطقة جزاء الإتحاد ليضع الكرة على يسار حارس الإتحاد مسجلا الهدف الاول للفرقة الحمراء والأول له على المستوى الإفريقي وإحتفل اللاعب بشكل خاص بهدفه في شباك الجزائري


الفحوصات تؤكد سلامة ضفر

طمأن المريخ جماهيره بخصوص الحالة الطبية لنجم الفريق ضفر الذي خرج من الملعب مستبدلا في لقاء اول أمس أمام الإتحاد الجزائري بسيارة الإسعاف حيث تم نقل اللاعب للمستشفى الدولي بسبب ضيق في التنفس بعد إصابة اللاعب بكدمات في الضلع ليخضع لفحوصات أثبتت عدم خطورة الإصابة على اللاعب .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدف ديديه :المريخ يثأر من إتحاد العاصمة ويختتم مشوار المجموعات بالإنتصار وسط فرحة الأنصار

إستاد المريخ : محمد عوض رصد : عيدروس


فاز المريخ على إتحاد العاصمة الجزائري بهدف دون رد في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقين مساء أول أمس على ملعب المريخ في الجولة السادسة والأخيرة لحساب مباريات فرق المجموعة الثانية في دوري المجموعتين من دوري أبطال افريقيا ونجح المريخ في إنهاء الشوط الأول بالتقدم بهدف سجله الإيفواري ديديه في الدقيقة "14" بعد أن تبادل الكرة مع بكري المدينة الذي هيأها له داخل منطقة الجزاء ليودع الكرة في الشباك على يسار الحارس ، وفي الشوط الثاني حاول كل طرف الوصول إلى المرمى لكن المريخ لم ينجح في تعزيز الغلة بينما فشل الضيوف في تفادي الخسارة الأولى لهم في المجموعة لينتهي اللقاء بفوز المريخ بهدف دون رافعا رصيده إلى "13" نقطة فيما توقف رصيد الإتحاد في "15" علما أن الفريقين ضمنا التأهل مسبقا للدور نصف النهائي عن المجموعة



الشوط الأول

بدأت المواجهة هادئة بين الفريقين فيما تحصل المريخ على مخالفة من الجهة اليسرى على مسافة قريبة من منطقة جزاء الإتحاد نفذت دون خطورة في الدقيقة الثالثة ورد الضيوف عبر تصويبة من خارج منطقة الجزاء لكن مرت أعلى العارضة "5" وعاد بكري المدينة بمحاولة على الجهة اليمنى لكن دفاع الإتحاد تدخل وحول الكرة إلى ركنية "7" وهدد المريخ مرمى الضيوف مجددا عبر إنطلاقة لبكري المدينة على رأس منطقة الجزاء وسدد بقوة إلا أن الحارس سيطر على الكرة "10" فيما إلتقط جمال سالم حارس المريخ عرضية من على الجهة اليمنى "12"



،، ديديه يسجل الأول

سجل ديديه الهدف الأول للمريخ في الدقيقة "14" بعدما تبادل الكرة مع بكري المدينة ليهيئ الأخير الكرة بإرتياح للإيفواري الذي حول الكرة بهدوء في شباك الإتحاد مسجلا الهدف الأول للمريخ والذي أشعل حماس الجماهير في المدرجات ومنح الثقة للمريخ ، ورد الجزائري سريعا بهجمة شرسة على الجهة اليسرى لكن جمال سالم حارس المريخ تدخل في اللحظة الأخيرة وسيطر على الكرة "16" وعاد المريخ بعرضية من مصعب عمر لكن دفاع الإتحاد شتت الكرة قبل أن تشكل خطورة على مرماه "18" وإنخرط خماسة لاعب وسط الإتحاد وهيأ تمريرة على رأس منطقة جزاء الإتحاد لكن ضفر تدخل وحول الكرة إلى تماس "20" ومرت هجمة خطرة للإتحاد بعدما توقف دفاع المريخ دون أن يحتسب حكم اللقاء تسللا على المريخ لكن العرضية مرت لخارج الملعب "22" وحاول بكري المدينة التخلص من رقابة دفاع الإتحاد لكن المدافع أيوب حول الكرة إلى تماس في الدقيقة "25" وكرر المريخ المحاولة عبر عرضية من ضفر لكن الحارس منصوري سيطر على الكرة بتركيز "28" وصنع الإتحاد خطورة على مرمى المريخ عبر تصويبة من خارج منطقة الجزاء لكن الكرة مرت جوار القائم الأيمن بقليل "31" وعاد المريخ بهجمة منظمة من الوسط ومرر أيمن سعيد إلى سلمون الذي هيأ الكرة لبكري المدينة لكن المدافع حولها إلى تماس "33" وتحصل المريخ على مخالفة من الجهة اليسرى قرب منطقة الجزاء نفذها ضفر لكن دفاع الإتحاد شتت الكرة في الدقيقة "36" وإنخرط أيمن سعيد من الوسط ومرر إلى سلمون الذي سدد لكن الكرة مرت دون خطورة على مرمى الإتحاد "38" وتحصل أيمن على بطاقة صفراء ، وتألق جمال سالم حارس المريخ في إبعاد عرضية لإتحاد العاصمة من أمام عودية لينقذ مرماه من فرصة خطيرة لإتحاد العاصمة "41" وكاد رمضان عجب لاعب المريخ أن يهز شباك الإتحاد من تصويبة قوية ومفاجئة من خارج منطقة الجزاء لكن الكرة مرت جوار القائم الأيمن بقليل "44"وحاول ديديه تهديد مرمى الإتحاد بتصويبة قوية لكن الكرة مرت جوار القائم الأيسر "46" لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ بهدف دون رد



الشوط الثاني

بدأ المريخ بمحاولة على الجهة اليسرى بعد عرضية هيأها كوفي إلى ديديه لكن حارس الإتحاد تدخل وحول الكرة إلى ركنية "47" وشارك عمر بخيت في المريخ بديلا لبكري المدينة وكاد المريخ أن يصيب مرمى الإتحاد من رأسية لديديه أيضا الحارس حول الكرة بصعوبة إلى ركنية "49" وإنخرط عودية لاعب الإتحاد على رأس منطقة جزاء المريخ وسدد بقوة لكن جمال سالم سيطر على الكرة في الدقيقة "52" وتحصل المريخ على خمس ركنيات على التوالي لكن لم تسفر عن إستفادة "55" وأجرى إتحاد العاصمة تبديلا في صفوفه "57" وعاد اللاعب عودية مجددا لتهديد مرمى المريخ بمحاولة من خارج منطقة الجزاء بتصويبة لكن الكرة لم تشكل خطورة على مرمى المريخ "60" ويحاول المريخ الإعتماد على الأطراف للوصول إلى مرمى الإتحاد للمرة الثانية وإستغلال إرتباك دفاع الضيوف في الكرات العرضية ، وإنخرط ديديه على الجهة اليسرى على رأس منطقة جزاء الإتحاد لكن المدافع تدخل بحزم وحول الكرة إلى ركنية في الدقيقة "63" وقاد الإتحاد هجمة شرسة على مرمى المريخ إنتهت بتصويبة من داخل منطقة الجزاء لكن الكرة مرت جوار القائم الأيمن "66" وهيأ مصعب عمر عرضية من على الجهة اليسرى حاول سلمون الإستفادة منها إلا أن الحارس كان أقرب وسيطر على الكرة "69" وشارك نسيم في الإتحاد بديلا لكمال بيطاش "72" وسيطر أيمن سعيد على الكرة من وسط الملعب وهيأ الكرة إلى رمضان عجب الذي مرر إلى ديديه لكن الكرة كانت أسرع من الاخير على رأس منطقة جزاء الإتحاد "76" وحاول الإتحاد تهديد مرمى المريخ مجددا بإنطلاقة من على الجهة اليمنى لكن أمير كمال سيطر على الكرة من أمام المهاجم دون مخالفة "79" وشارك عبده جابر في المريخ بديلا لسلمون "82" وحاول أيوب عبد الله لاعب وسط الإتحاد بعرضية لعودية لكن ضفر تدخل وحول الكرة إلى مرتدة لمصلحة المريخ "84" وشارك علي جعفر في المريخ بديلا لضفر "86" ويحاول المريخ الوصول إلى مرمى الإتحاد عبر تصويبة من رمضان عجب لكن الحارس سيطر على الكرة في الدقيقة " 89" ويتواصل الأداء بين الجانبين حتى نهاية اللقاء بفوز المريخ بهدف دون رد



تشكيلة المريخ

جمال سالم ، أمير كمال ، ضفر، مصعب عمر ، عجب، كوفي ، راجي، أيمن سعيد ، سلمون ، بكري المدينة ، ديديه



المدينة يعود للمشاركة

عاد بكري المدينة للمشاركة مجددا بعد أن خضع لبرنامج تأهيلي من الإصابة وفاجأ الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ الجميع بالدفع ببكري المدينة في لقاء اول أمس بعد أن كان اللاعب خارج التوقعات للمشاركة في لقاء إتحاد العاصمة إلا أن الجهاز الفني إعتمد على اللاعب أساسيا في لقاء الأمس لتجهيزه لمباريات الفريق المقبلة على مستوى كأس السودان والدوري الممتاز ونصف نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا



غارزيتو يفاجئ المعز بالدكة

كان المعز محجوب مرشحا للمشاركة أساسيا في لقاء المريخ أمام الإتحاد أول أمس في الجولة الأخيرة لمباريات فرق المجموعة الثانية لدوري أبطال إفريقيا لكن المدير الفني غارزيتو فاجأ المعز بالبقاء على دكة البدلاء ومشاركة جمال سالم أساسيا في المواجهة بعد أن كان المعز مرشحا للقاء على إعتبار ان المريخ ضمن التأهل إلى الدور نصف النهائي من المسابقة



شافعي : تأثرنا بالغيابات

قال فاروق شافعي لاعب الإتحاد أن الفريق تأثر بالغيابات في صفوفه مشيرا إلى أن الفريق كان يمكن أن يقدم الأفضل في اللقاء أمس لكنه شدد على أن كرة القدم تقبل الخسارة والفوز والتعادل لافتا إلى ان الإتحاد يفكر في الدور نصف النهائي للمسابقة مشيرا إلى رغبة الفريق في مواصلة المضى بعيدا في المسابقة

ديديه يسجل للمرة الأولى

شهد لقاء الأمس تسجيل الإيفواري ديديه لهدفه الإفريقي الأول مع المريخ وهز اللاعب شباك إتحاد العاصمة في الدقيقة "14" من بداية اللقاء مستفيدا من تمريرة بكري المدينة داخل منطقة جزاء الإتحاد ليضع الكرة على يسار حارس الإتحاد مسجلا الهدف الاول للفرقة الحمراء والأول له على المستوى الإفريقي وإحتفل اللاعب بشكل خاص بهدفه في شباك الجزائري


غارزيتو : الفوز صعب

قال الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني لفريق المريخ أن الفريق خاض مواجهة صعبة أول أمس أمام الإتحاد في الجولة الأخيرة لمباريات فرق المجموعة الثانية لمسابقة دوري أبطال إفريقيا لافتا إلى أن الفريق كان يرغب في الحصول على النقاط الثلاث وتحصل عليها وقال : اعتقد أن المواجهة لم تكن سهلة على أى حال لكن المريخ لعب من أجل الفوز وإستحقه في المواجهة ، وأشار غارزيتو إلى أن المريخ لو كان إنتصر في الجزائر لكان الآن على صدارة المجموعة ، وطلب المدير الفني للمريخ من الإعلام والجماهير مساندة الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة في الدور نصف النهائي للمسابقة



ميلود : الحكم ظلمنا في ركلة جزاء

قال حمدي ميلود المدير الفني للإتحاد أن حكم اللقاء ظلم فريقه في عدم إحتساب ركلة جزاء وقال : لم نكن نستحق الخسارة وكان على الأقل يجب إحتساب ركلة جزاء لنا وعلى غارزيتو أن يبحث عن المركز الأول والإتحاد جاهز لما هو قادم ، وأشار ميلود إلى أن الإتحاد يعمل على التأهل للمباراة النهائية وقال : نعمل على الوصول للنهائي ونرغب في مقابلة المريخ للثأر منه


مباراة كبيرة لأيمن سعيد

قدم أيمن سعيد لاعب وسط المريخ مباراة كبيرة أمام الإتحاد في الجولة الأخيرة لحساب مباريات فرق المجموعة الثانية لدوري أبطال إفريقيا وتحرك اللاعب بنشاط في خط وسط المريخ وأفسد العديد من محاولات الإتحاد في خط وسط المريخ وحاول الوصول إلى مرمى الضيوف في عدد من المحاولات ونال اللاعب إشادة الجماهير على المجهود الكبير الذي بذله في لقاء الأمس 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ديديه يقود المريخ امام هلال الابيض

سيقود مهاجم المريخ العاجي ليبري ديديه ونجم مباراة اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري وصاحب هدف الفوز سيقود فريقه في اللقاء الهام امام هلال الابيض في بطولة كاس السودان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ والهلال يستضيفان الاتحاد ومازيمبي ثالث ورابع أيام العيد في اياب نصف النهائي

بعد تأهلهما رسمياً للدور نصف النهائي من مسابقة دوري الأبطال سيواجه المريخ مازيمبى الكنغولى وتلعب مباراة الذهاب فى امدرمان بينما يلتقى الهلال اتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى متصدر المجموعه الثانية فى مباراة الذهاب بام درمان ،، هذا وكان الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم “كاف” حدد موعد مباريات نصف النهائي في دوري ابطال افريقيا وقرر ان تلعب مباريات الذهاب ايام 25 او 26 او 27 سبتمبر وهي الأيام التي تأتي بعد عيد الأضحى المبارك المقرر له الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري, وتقام مباريات اياب نصف النهائي ايام 7 أو 8 أو 9 أكتوبر المقبل وسيواجه المريخ مازيمبي باستاده بامدرمان أحد 25 او 26 او 27 سبتمبر وسيقام لقاء الاياب بلوممباشي أحد أيام 7 أو 8 أو 9 أكتوبر . بينما سيواجه الهلال اتحاد العاصمة باستاده أحد أيام 25 او 26 او 27 سبتمبر فيما يقام لقاء الاياب باستاد عمر الحمادي بالجزائر أحد ايام 7 أو 8 أو 9 أكتوبر .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يوجه الدعوة للاسماعيلي

وجه نادي المريخ الدعوة لنادي الاسماعيلي المصري لزيارة السودان وآداء تجربتين وديتين امام المريخ استعدادا للمرحلة القادمة من بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا بطلب من مدرب المريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو بعد ان ابدي اعجابه بطريقة لعب الاسماعيلي الذي يجيد اللعب بإسلوب ضاغط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ثلاث مباريات ساخنة في مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي الأحد

تتواصل منافسات الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للدوري الممتاز وتُقام عصر ومساء الأحد ثلاث مباريات ساخنة ضمن الجولة الثالثة من المرحلة الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري التأهيلي، فعلى ملعب استاد عطبرة يواجه الأهلي الأمير البحراوي، للأهلي نقطة من تعادله في الجولة الأولى مع مريخ نيالا فيما جلس في الراحة في الجولة الثانية أما الأمير فله ثلاث نقاط من انتصار على النهضة ربك في الجولة الثانية فيما كان خسر مباراته الأولى أمام الشرطة القضارف بهدفين نظيفين، وبإستاد القضارف يواجه الشرطة النهضة ربك، للشرطة أربع نقاط من انتصار على الأمير البحراوي في الجولة الأولى وتعادل مع الشمالية الدامر في الجولة الثانية أما النهضة فله ثلاث نقاط من انتصار على النيل شندي في الجولة الأولى فيما خسر أمام الأمير بهدف في الجولة الثانية في مباراة الأحداث الشهيرة، وباستاد شندي يستقبل النيل من دون رصيد بعد خسارته أمام النهضة ربك ومريخ نيالا ضيفه الشمالية الدامر صاحب النقطة الوحيدة بعد تعادله مع الشرطة القضارف في الجولة الماضية فيما كان الفريق خضع للراحة في الجولة الأولى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مازيمبي يكتسح المغرب التطواني بخماسية ويواجه المريخ في نصف النهائي

حقق مازيمبي الكنغولي فوزاً عريضاً على ضيفه المغرب التطواني بخمسة أهداف نظيفة عصر اليوم على ملعبه بلوبمباشي في الجولة الأخيرة من دور المجموعتين بدوري الابطال ليحسم الصدارة لمصلحته بـ11 نقطة ويودع المغرب التطواني رسمياً المسابقة بعد أن حل الهلال ثانياً برصيد تسع نقاط بتعادله مع سموحة المصري بهدف لكل عصر اليوم، وسيواجه المريخ مازيمبي الكنغولي في نصف النهائي في مواجهة خاصة تجمع مدرب المريخ غارزيتو مع فريقه السابق مازيمبي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يتعادل مع سموحة ويواجه اتحاد العاصمة في نصف النهائي

ضرب الهلال موعداً مع اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري في الدور نصف النهائي من مسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا بعد تعادله مع سموحة المصري بهدف لكل عصر اليوم على ملعب الاسكندرية ليحل ثانياً في المجموعة الأولى ليواجه متصدر المجموعة الثانية اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري، وكان الهلال متأخراً في النتيجة حتى الدقيقة 74 قبل أن يدرك نصر الدين الشغيل التعادل الذي كان كافياً لتأهل الهلال لنصف النهائي بعد أن رفع رصيده الى تسع نقاط فيما ذهبت الصدارة لمازيمبي الذي فاز على المغرب التطواني بخمسة اهداف نظيفة ليرفع رصيده الى 11 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تأجيل مباراة هلال التبلدي والمريخ للاثنين

بطلب من نادي المريخ تم تاجيل مباراة هلال التبلدي والمريخ من يوم الاحد 13الي الاثنين 14بملعب المريخ في ربع نهائي كاس السودان و تم ذلك بموافقة الفريقان واكد محمد عبيد عضو مجلس هلال الابيض ان ناديه يقدر تماما ظروف ناديه المريخ وهو مجابهة باستحقاقات في البطوله الافريقية ومن واجبنا الوقوف الي جانبه وان مجلس الادارة وافق دون تردد الي تاجيل المباراة الي يوم الاثنين بملعب استاد المريخ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ يطالب بتأجيل مباراة النمور بسبب الغربان

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
طلب مدرب المريخ دييغو غارزيتو من ادارة الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم تأجيل مباراة الفريق ضد الاهلي شندي والتي تسبق مباراة الذهاب ضد مازيمبي الكنغولي بــــ(48) ووصفها بالخطر على اللاعبين مشيرا الى انهم يأملون في وقفة الاتحاد مع المريخ وتقديم المساعدات له وهو يقاتل باسم الوطن لتفادي الاصابات ويتوقع ان يحصل الفرنسي على رد اتحاد الكرة خلال الساعات القادمة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو: من ينشد البطولة لا يختار خصومه

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
رحب مدرب المريخ دييغو غارزيتو بمواجهة فريق مازيمبي الكنغولي في نصف نهائي بطولة افريقيا وقال ان المريخ فريق كبير وقدره ان يواجه الكبار وانهم لا يخشون فريق الغربان ويرحبون به في قلعة الانتصارات مبينا ان المريخ هي عبارة عن جولتين يسعي لحسم الاولى وبعدها لكل حادث حديث وطالب الفرنسي نجوم المريخ ببذل كثير من الجهدا في الفترة المقبلة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفرووتر تنشر تواريخ مباريات نصف النهائي لابطال افريقيا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

تقرر ان تلعب مباريات الذهاب ايام 25 او 26 او 27 سبتمبر , وتقام مباريات اياب نصف النهائي ايام فيما تلعب الاياب
7 أو 8 أو 9 أكتوبر المقبل ..

• الهلال × الاتحاد الجزائري
ذهاب : استاد الهلال بامدرمان , 25 او 26 او 27 سبتمبر
اياب : استاد عمر حمادي , 7 أو 8 أو 9 أكتوبر

• المريخ × مازيمبي الكنغولي
ذهاب : استاد المريخ بامدرمان , 25 او 26 او 27 سبتمبر
اياب : استاد مازيمبي بلوبومباشي , 7 أو 8 أو 9 أكتوبر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الشروق الجزائرية: المريخ حرم اتحاد العاصمة من تسجيل رقم قياسي

قالت صحيفة الشروق الجزائرية ان المريخ حرم اتحاد العاصمة من تسجيل رقم قياسي تمثل في تحقيق الفوز في جميع مبارياته بمرحلة دور مجموعات ابطال افريقيا كأول نادٍ في هذه المنافسة إلا ان الاتحاد اراح عدد كبير من لاعبيه ولم يعطي اللقاء اهمية بعد ان تأهل الفريقان الي دور الاربعة وتعد مباراة شكلية فقط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الأولمبي يواجه بوركينا فاسو بحثاً عن العبور للدور الثاني من بطولة كل الألعاب الأفريقية

يبحث منتخبنا الأولمبي عن الفوز فقط في مواجهة نظيره البوركيني في الرابعة من عصر الاحد في ثالث مبارياته في الدور الأول من بطولة كل الألعاب الأفريقية بالكنغو برازافيل، ويدخل المنتخبان المباراة ولكل ثلاث نقاط من انتصار على زيمبابوي والخسارة أمام الكنغو واحدة (2/1) وستكون ركلات الترجيح الفيصل بين المنتخبين حال انتهت المباراة بالتعادل لتحديد المتأهل الثاني إلى جانب الكنغو للدور الثاني من البطولة، ويعول الديبة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا على الروح المعنوية العالية للاعبين بعد الفوز على زيمبابوي من أجل تقديم مباراة كبيرة عصر اليوم وقيادة المنتخب للفوز والحصول على بطاقة الترشح للدور الثاني من البطولة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :

• ميسي البديل ينقذ برشلونة من أنياب أتليتكو مدريد في قمة الليغا
• كريستيانو رونالدو ينفجر ويقود ريال مدريد لسحق إسبانيول
• مانشستر يونايتد يشعل ديربي الكراهية بثلاثية في ليفربول
• مانشستر سيتي ينجو من كمين كريستال بالاس في الوقت القاتل
• ايفرتون يعمق جراح تشيلسي ويحرج مورينيو بهاتريك نايسميث
• ارسنال يحقق انتصارا ثمينا في مباراة الفرص الضائعة أمام ستوك
• بايرن ميونيخ يخطف فوزا صعبا في الدقائق الأخيرة من أوغسبورغ
• يوفنتوس يواصل نزيف النقاط بالسقوط في فخ كييفو
• ليل يفرض التعادل السلبي على ليون في الدوري الفرنسي
• جالاطا سراي يتعادل مع مارسين.. وأنطاليا يتصدر الدوري التركي
• أياكس يتعادل مع تفينتي وألكمار يقهر جرافشاب بالدوري الهولندي
• ألكمار يقهر جرافشاب بثلاثية في الدوري الهولندي
• اصابة أغويرو وخبث توري يطغيان على فوز مانشستر سيتي الخامس
• موسى سو: صدمت بوجود 3 آلاف مشجع فقط في كأس الإمارات
• غوارديولا: أتمنى أن يتعلم اللاعبون درس أوغسبورغ
• مورينيو بعد الخسارة: أنا الرجل المناسب لتشيلسي
• بيليجريني: فريقي أظهر أحقيته بتحقيق الفوز الخامس على التوالي
• بيبي: لا يمكن ايقاف رونالدو عندما يكون في يومه
• نيمار: ميسي يصنع الفارق دائماً .. سيميوني يعترف: برشلونة كان الأفضل
• جودين لاعب اتيلتكو : كنا نعرف أن ميسي سيصنع الفارق
• "صفحة_الهلال" .. مودريتش: رونالدو كالوقت لا تستطيع إيقافه
• باريس تتقدم رسميا بملفها لطلب استضافة أولمبياد 2024
• بني ياس يضرب الفجيرة بثلاثية في الدوري الإماراتي
• الفجيرة يهزم الشعب بثلاثية نظيفة في الدوري الإماراتي
• النصر يسحق النهضة ويصعد لدور الثمانية ببطولة كأس ولي العهد السعودي
• الاتحاد يتخطى نجران ويتأهل لدور الثمانية في كأس ولي العهد السعودي
• النيران الصديقة تقود العربي للفوز على الوكرة بالدوري القطري
• الإصابة تبعد الشناوي عن مواجهة الزمالك وأورلاندو الجنوب أفريقي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ الألعاب الإفريقية 2015 الاولمبي - المجموعات :

• السودان (-- : --) بوركينا فاسو الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport (لم تحدد)

• الكونجو (-- : --) زمبابوي الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport (لم تحدد)

..................................................  ......

◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - دور المجموعات :

• ليوبار - الكونجو (-- : --) الصفاقسي - تونس الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 6

• الزمالك - مصر (-- : --) اورلاندو - ج أفريقيا الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 6

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 5 :

• سندرلاند (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير الساعة: 15:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 1

• ليستر سيتي (-- : --) أستون فيلا الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 1

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري الأسباني - الأسبوع 3 :

• غرناطة (-- : --) فياريال الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 2

• أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) خيتافي الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 2

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 3 :

• لاتسيو (-- : --) أودينيزي الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 3

• إنتر ميلان (-- : --) ميلان الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 3

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري الالماني - الأسبوع 4 :

• هوفنهايم (-- : --) فيردر بريمن الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 4

• شالكه (-- : --) ماينز الساعة: 18:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 4

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 5 :

• غازيليك أجاكسيو (-- : --) موناكو الساعة: 15:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 5

• مارسيليا (-- : --) باستيا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 5

==============================

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - دور المجموعات :

• سموحة - مصر (1 : 1) الهلال - السودان

• مازيمبي - الكونجو (5 : 0) التطواني - المغرب

..................................................  ......

◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - دور المجموعات :

• الأهلي - مصر (1 : 0) الملعب - مالي

• النجم الساحلي - تونس (2 : 1) الترجي - تونس

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 5 :

• إيفرتون (3 : 1) تشيلسي

• كريستال بالاس (0 : 1) مانشستر سيتي

• آرسنال (2 : 0) ستوك سيتي

• مانشستر يونايتد (3 : 1) ليفربول

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري الأسباني - الأسبوع 3 :

• اسبانيول (0 : 6) ريال مدريد

• أتلتيكو مدريد (1 : 2) برشلونة

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 3 :

• فروسينوني (0 : 2) روما

• فيورنتينا (1 : 0) جنوى

• يوفنتوس (1 : 1) كييفو فيرونا

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري الالماني - الأسبوع 4 :

• بايرن ميونيخ (2 : 1) أوجسبورج

• هانوفر (2 : 4) بوروسيا دورتموند

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 5 :

• ليون (0 : 0) ليل

==============================
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني

يتقدم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بالشكر لمجلس إدارة نادي هلال الأبيض لتفهمهم وقبولهم تاجيل مباراة الدور ربع النهائي لبطولة كاس السودان مع المريخ , من يوم الاحد 13 سبتمبر الى يوم الأثنين 14 سبتمبر , وذلك لخوض المريخ مباراة اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري يوم الجمعة 11 سبتمبر فى بطولة دوري أبطال افريقيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اختارت لجنه الحكام بالاتحاد الافريقي (caf) ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺔ : ــــ

الذﻫﺎﺏ 

ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ * ﻣﺎﺯﻣﺒﻲ
الجزائري ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻤﻮﺩﻱ
. ـــ ـــ ــــ
الذهاب

ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ * الهلال… ..السودان
. المصري. ﺟﻬﺎﺩ ﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ

==============================

ﺍلاﻳﺎﺏ 

ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺎﺯﻣﺒﻲ.. الكنغو
. الحكم المصري ﺟﻬﺎﺩ ﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ

. ـــ ـــ ــــ

الاياب
ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ. ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. الجزائر
.الافريقي . ﺑﻴﻨﺖ

==============================
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهائي دوري الأبطال بين الرد كاسل وملعب مازيمبي في لوممباشي

حددت قرعه الدور النهائي ملعب المريخ أو مازيمبي لإستضافه مباراة التتويج، بعد أن منحت المتأهل من نزالي أول المجموعه الأولي (مازيمبي) وثاني المجموعه الثانيه (المريخ) في نصف النهائي، وسيحظي المتأهل من فريقي المريخ ومازيمبي بميزة إستضافه مباراة التتويج على ملعبه، بعد أن يؤدي اللقاء الأول خارج دياره .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مساج احترام وشكر لاندية الجزائر وشعب الجزائر من فدائيو الكوورفا سود

وبعد نهاية المباراة اهتزت الكورفا سود بالهتاف الشهير (ون تو ثري فيفالاجيري )

شكرا شعب الجزائر حكومة وشعبا على احتضانكم لنادينا في بلاد الشهداء لفترة طويلة
فمنذ ان ان عرف نادي الشعب المشاركات الخارجية لم يجد حفاوة واستقبال مثل التي وجدها في الجزائر
فشكرا لكم

رواد حركة الالتراس في السودان


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ : ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﺳﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭ 3 ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺟﻬﺎ ﺿﻔﺮ 

ﺍﻛﺪ ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﺣﺎﻓﻆ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺫﻟﻲ ﻋﻀﻮ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ، ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻭﻏﺴﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﺷُﻔﻲ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺻﺎﺑﻪ ﻭ ﺳﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻣﺎ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ ﻭ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﺟﺎﻳﺴﻮﻥ ﻭ ﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻓﺈﺻﺎﺑﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﻦ ﻛﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﻻ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻭ ﺳﺘﺘﺤﺪﺩ ﻗﺪﺭﺗﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﺑﻴﺾ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻣﻀﻴﻔﺎ، ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﺍ ﻏﺪﺍ ﻓﺎﻥ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻬﻢ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻳﺠﺮﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻭ ﻃﻤﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺫﻟﻲ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻦ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻧﺠﻤﻬﻢ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻗﺎﺋﻼ ﺑﺎﻧﻪ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﻟﻴﺘﻢ ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ، ﺍﻣﺎ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺍﻛﻤﻞ ﺗﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻫﻴﻞ ﻭ ﺳﻴﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوالي يدعوا الجماهير لدعم الجهاز الفني 

اكد السيد رئيس النادي ان تركيزهم فى الفترة القادمة سيكون موجه تماماً نحو البطولة الافريقية و وقال في تصريحات لصحيفة الزاوية: سنمنح كافة الصلاحيات للمدرب مبيناً ان الوصول الى المرحلة الحالية الافريقية انجاز ينبغي العض عليه بالنواجز و تهيئة كل السبل لتستمر الرحلة الافريقية مؤكداً انهم كمجلس ادارة سيوفرون كافة الإمكانيات اللازمة للاعبين و الجهاز الفني داعياً الجماهير الى دعم سياسات المدير الفني، و عن مواجهة مازيمبي قال الوالي: لا نخشى أحد و من الطبيعي ان نواجه فريقا بوزن مازيمبي في المربع الذهبي للبطولة الكبرى .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يرحب بمازيمبي ويفكر فى معسكر افريقي

رحب الفرنسي بمواجهة الغربان فى نصف نهائي الافريقية و ابلغ عدد من لاعبيه انه تمنى من قبل ان يواجه مازيمبي لانه يعرف كيف يتفوق عليه نافيا ان يكون قد تجنب مواجهة الهلال خوفا منه، بل لأن طبيعة مباريات الديربي و ما يصاحبها من توتر جعله لا يفضل مواجهتهم.
و اوضح غارزيتو انه سيعمل على تجهيز فريقه بصورة جيدة و انه يفكر في اقامة معسكر قصير لمواجهة الاياب في احدى الدول الافريقية التى لا تبعد كثيرا عن الكنغو.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أمير كمال : مازيمبى هو من يجب ان يخشى المريخ

ﺭﺣﺐ ﻣﺘﻮﺳﻂ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ، ﺑﻤﻮﺍﺟﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺑﺎﻥ ﻓﻰ ﻧﺼﻒ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭ ﻗﺎﻝ، ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﻫﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻴﻘﺎﺑﻠﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﻐﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﻢ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺻﻞ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﻦ ﻭ ﺗﺨﺼﺼﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﻘﺎﻁ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺓ ﺑﻤﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﺰﻡ ﺑﺨﺮﻭﺟﻨﺎ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺗﻔﻮﻗﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺎﻣﻞ ﻟﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ، ﻟﺬﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺨﺸﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺜﻘﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺳﺎﻋﺪﺗﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﻦ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الطبي للمريخ السوداني يقلل من خطورة اصابة ضفر 

ضفر لحظة نقله للمستشفي
أعلن  الجهاز الطبي بنادي المريخ السوداني، أن المدافع الدولي المعروف أحمد عبد  الله ضفر لا يعاني من إصابة خطيرة عقب سقوطه في آخر دقائق مباراة فريقه  أمام اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري في الجولة الختامية لدوري المجموعتين لأندية  أبطال إفريقيا والتي انتهت بفوز المريخ بهدف. 

وكان ضفر قد تعرض  لاصابة  مؤثرة في القفص الصدري في مباراة اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري وتم نقله  من داخل الملعب  بعربة الإسعاف للمستشفي الدولي لتلقي الاسعافات الازمة.

 وكشف  رئيس اللجنة الطبية عضو مجلس المريخ الدكتور أسامة الشاذلي أن اللاعب أخضع  لفحص دقيق أثبت وجود كدمة تحتاج فقط للراحة ولهذا فضل وجوده بالمستشفى،  قبل أن يعود لمزاولة تدريباته الإعدادية استعداداً للمرحلة المقبلة، وحرص  رئيس وأعضاء مجاس ادارة النادي بقيادة جمال الوالي والمدير الفني ومساعدوه  وزملاؤه اللاعبون على الاطمئنان على صحته من داخل المستشفى بامدرمان.

وأطلق  المدير الفني  الفرنسي جارزيتو تصريحات مهمة بحق المدافع ضفر وقال: "أهدي  انتصارنا على اتحاد العاصمة  للاعب أحمد عبد الله ضفر فقد أصيب في الدقائق  العشرين الأولى من المباراة ورفض التغيير وعند الاستراحة أخبر الطبيب  وناشده أن يخفي خبر إصابته عني ليخبرني في بداية الشوط الثاني ووقتها رفض  اللاعب الخروج وسقط في آخر دقيقة للمباراة، وهذا اللاعب هو من أفضل من دربت  في تاريخي الرياضي".

على صعيد آخر يعود فريق الكرة بالمريخ  لتدريباته الاحد استعداداً للمواجهات المحلية القادمة وفي مقدمتها مباراته  المهمة في بطولة كأس السودان أمام هلال الأبيض يوم الاثنين المقبل، وسينتظم  النجوم مجدداً في معسكرهم المغلق ابتداءً الاحد، وقد تأكد استمرار غياب  علاء يوسف إضافة إلى المصابين الجدد بكري المدينة الذي يعاني من شد عضلي  وضفر والمحترف المصري أيمن سعيد مع إمكانية عودة الغاني أوجستين أوكرا.


*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




الهلال والمريخ يستضيفان الاتحاد ومازيمبي ثالث ورابع ايام العيد



 ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! والصحيح المريخ والهلال يستضيفان  مازمبي والاتحاد ..عيب عليكم  يا ناس الصدى تغلطو غلطة زي دي ..
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*الحبايب طارق حامد  شكرا جزيلا جهودكم مقدرة ..
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*نشكر لكم المجهود المقدر الذى تبذلونه فى تغطية اخبار الزعيم رغم ظروف عملكم اسعدكم الله فى الدارين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً جزيلا حبيبنا شيخ طارق وشكراً جزيلا الحبيب كسلاوي
علي الصحيفة الدسمة 
*

----------

